

Today I bought this side project - what do you think? - nerdben
http://twhii.com/

======
nerdben
I truly believe in the low-featured phone market especially in emerging
countries. The strategy is swimming against the stream of smartphones
everywhere which don't have the growth rates in countries like Nigeria,
Indonesia, India etc. than in America/Europe.

